
This Mutant Crayfish Clones Itself, and It’s Taking Over Europe - BanzaiTokyo
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/02/05/science/mutant-crayfish-clones-europe.html?referer=
======
5555624
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16314211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16314211)

